# Please could you help?



## IanGuffogg (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure if I have posted this in the correct forum, technically I am in need of someones services but if I have placed it in the wrong forum may I take this opportunity to apologise.

As it states in my profile, I am a keen amateur photographer. I am currently in talks with a model in Liverpool whom is wanting to shoot a fashion shoot with 1-2 dogs (ideally Dobermans or something along the lines of Rottweiler, Bloodhound, Great Dane, Irish Wolfhound.)

We have no date nor location set yet for the shoot (I am fairly certain it will be within Liverpool,) and I know it is a big ask but would anyone be willing to come along with their dog(s) and have them participate in the shoot? obviously date, time and location will be discussed so all three parties are happy.

If anyone would like to see my works or speak to the model I can provide links.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

There are a few owners on the forum with danes, rotties and dobermans that i know of. You would probably be better asking in Dog chat.


----------



## IanGuffogg (Aug 25, 2012)

Paula07 said:


> There are a few owners on the forum with danes, rotties and dobermans that i know of. You would probably be better asking in Dog chat.


Thank you for your help


----------



## IanGuffogg (Aug 25, 2012)

Is bumping threads allowed or frowned upon on here? I know some forums it's ok and some it isn't.


----------



## IanGuffogg (Aug 25, 2012)

All sorted now, Thank you again.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Aw that's a shame I've only just seen this. If you need a back up, I have a blue harlequin Great Dane and a Blue Great Dane.

http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj587/H_Hounds/Skye.jpg

http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj587/H_Hounds/Bella2.jpg


----------



## IanGuffogg (Aug 25, 2012)

Hardwick Hounds said:


> Aw that's a shame I've only just seen this. If you need a back up, I have a blue harlequin Great Dane and a Blue Great Dane.
> 
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj587/H_Hounds/Skye.jpg
> 
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj587/H_Hounds/Bella2.jpg


We are now hoping to do a series, we would love to work with you sometime


----------

